# 27 yr old Rheem electric water heater



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Just got a call from a young lady who is running out of hot water after a 3 minute shower. I asked her to look and see what brand water heater she has.
Shes says its a "Rheem" I ask her to give me the first four digits of the serial number and she responded with "0383". WOW that makes the heater 27 yrs old.
I advised replacement and she agreed. Its a 40 gal low-boy electric under the A.C. unit in a condo. I hate those set-ups. 
The job is scheduled for Monday...pics to follow then.:thumbsup:
How much you wanna bet copper directly to the tank?


----------



## njoy plumbing (May 19, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> Just got a call from a young lady who is running out of hot water after a 3 minute shower. I asked her to look and see what brand water heater she has.
> Shes says its a "Rheem" I ask her to give me the first four digits of the serial number and she responded with "0383". WOW that makes the heater 27 yrs old.
> I advised replacement and she agreed. Its a 40 gal low-boy electric under the A.C. unit in a condo. I hate those set-ups.
> The job is scheduled for Monday...pics to follow then.:thumbsup:
> How much you wanna bet copper directly to the tank?


 And stacked fittings.:whistling2:


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

I just removed a 1965 old Ruud tank type boiler at a convent. 75 gallon 360k btu. There's another one to do in the fall. Amazing how long the old stuff lasted.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Snap a few pics of the ports :thumbsup:



TheMaster said:


> Just got a call from a young lady who is running out of hot water after a 3 minute shower. I asked her to look and see what brand water heater she has.
> Shes says its a "Rheem" I ask her to give me the first four digits of the serial number and she responded with "0383". WOW that makes the heater 27 yrs old.
> I advised replacement and she agreed. Its a 40 gal low-boy electric under the A.C. unit in a condo. I hate those set-ups.
> The job is scheduled for Monday...pics to follow then.:thumbsup:
> How much you wanna bet copper directly to the tank?


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Protech said:


> Snap a few pics of the ports :thumbsup:


 The volume of water is not an issue. Plenty of flow when two showers are used just runs out quick. So it doesn't matter what they look like aslong as its not causing a problem......and after 27 years you'd think it would be closed off completely....That heater was installed when I was 11 yrs old...I think they got their money's worth:laughing:
I will honor your request but thats not the reason service was requested. I'm not tryin to say corrosion doesn't happen but I feel like the water quality plays a BIG role in it.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Speaks well of the old stuff. Good thing they don't build them that well today, might slow down the economy, if we didn't have so many 10 to 15 year old heaters to change out.


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

my dads is 18 and counting. Cant wait to see the pics!


----------



## rex (Jun 13, 2008)

just replaced a 25 year old kenmore t/p was leaking and they wanted a new one after i told them how old it was


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

rex said:


> just replaced a 25 year old kenmore t/p was leaking and they wanted a new one after i told them how old i was


 
What does your age have to do with their waterheater:blink:?








:jester:


----------



## rex (Jun 13, 2008)

for got the t

ment to say IT-sorry


----------

